# Way to represent your department.....



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 30, 2013)

Fullerton firefighter arrested in Huntington Beach riot......


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...untington-beach-riot-20130730,0,7268463.story


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think that's his department anymore... :blink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2013)

Its Fullerton. There's a reason three of their officers are on trial for killing a homeless schizophrenic man, including one on trial for 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I wonder if he will keep his job. Sad


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 30, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Its Fullerton. There's a reason three of their officers are on trial for killing a homeless schizophrenic man, including one on trial for 2nd degree murder.



Another black mark for Fullerton, at least this isn't as severe as the police case though.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 30, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Its Fullerton. There's a reason three of their officers are on trial for killing a homeless schizophrenic man, including one on trial for 2nd degree murder.



Don't forget the rape... :huh:
Or the recall election. :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Don't forget the rape... :huh:
> Or the recall election. :wacko:



To be fair... the recall election was because of the murder.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like a lovely place to work!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 30, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Sounds like a lovely place to work!




Better to work there than live there.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 31, 2013)

the only thing I take away from this story is....people riot about surfing? seriously???


----------



## terrible one (Jul 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I don't think that's his department anymore... :blink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



I doubt he'll be terminated. CA fire unions are very strong, you really have to mess up to be fired.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 31, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> the only thing I take away from this story is....people riot about surfing? seriously???



Who knew until know.


----------



## patzyboi (Sep 23, 2013)

is it easy to join their department


----------

